# Brotherhood of Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Contest



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Brotherhood of Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Contest*








*Well Go USA* and *HTS* have teamed up for a Blu-ray Giveaway featuring the action film _Brotherhood of Blades_! Due to be officially released on February 10th, _Brotherhood of Blades_ was recently awarded a sold "80" by Mike Edwards. The film features Chen Chang, Shih-Chieh Chin, and Zhu Dan, and carries excellent audio and video attributes to rock your Home Theater. Be sure to checkout Mike Edwards' review of the film on Home Theater Shack!


*Details!*​


----------

